# Want to buy a 20-25 gallon tank (no bettas)



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone have a good link for a kit around $100? BTW I would like colorful fish in the freshwater tank. Any ideas?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3623645&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

or

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164160&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

or

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804446&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What sort of fish? Community? What kind of water do you have - hard or soft? What's the pH?


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> What sort of fish? Community? What kind of water do you have - hard or soft? What's the pH?


Yeah community. Pretty sure i have soft water. Not to sure on the pH.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3623645&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164160&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls


Thank you. Any links for a stand to match this one?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

If you're in the US you might wanna check Craigslist. I got FOUR tanks (a 29 gallon with hood, two 10 gallons - one with a hood, and a 5 gallon), plus 2 HOB filters, nets, algae cleaning sponge, several nice decorations and lots of other stuff for $105(US), I talked him down from $150.

The guy was moving and really just wanted the tanks to go to someone who would use & enjoy them.

Be patient, the deals are out there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3623645&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls
> 
> or
> 
> ...


dang, just noticed those are in store only. I live far from a petsmart.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Anybody have experience with this tank?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23554&cmpid=03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA

Comes with a heater.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

For stocking, then, you have most of the tetra species open to you.  You could do some different varieties of stripy ones - neons, cardinals, green neons, glolights, and black neons.  You can also have kuhli loaches! A dwarf gourami would make a nice centrepiece, or a ram cichlid.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> For stocking, then, you have most of the tetra species open to you.  You could do some different varieties of stripy ones - neons, cardinals, green neons, glolights, and black neons.  You can also have kuhli loaches! A dwarf gourami would make a nice centrepiece, or a ram cichlid.


whoa thanks!


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Princebetta said:


> Anybody have experience with this tank?
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23554&cmpid=03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA
> 
> Comes with a heater.


just noticed this is the same as the one on petsmart


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> For stocking, then, you have most of the tetra species open to you.  You could do some different varieties of stripy ones - neons, cardinals, green neons, glolights, and black neons.  You can also have kuhli loaches! A dwarf gourami would make a nice centrepiece, or a ram cichlid.


Good suggestions but before this stocking suggestion confuses you.

I would first pick the main fish. The Dwarf Gourami or the Ram Cichlid would both be great options as suggested by Bomb

Dwarf Gouramis are known to have a disease from inbreeding to their a little riskier but are beautiful fish.

The Bolivian Ram is the cichlid I would suggest you start with as it tolerates better temperature ranges and water parameters. I would not suggest the German Blue Ram.

If you choose any of the tetras. I would suggest getting one species and having at least 8 of one of those species. THis will keep them happy because they like to school.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Princebetta said:


> just noticed this is the same as the one on petsmart


That Marineland one is a higher quality one as you can see. It's more expensive and comes with better stuff.

If that is a full kit that comes with lights, filter, heater I would get it. go for the 29 or 37 gallon one. You'll be happy you did.

IF you can't find a good deal on there check out Craigslist. Best deals you can possibly find anywhere...no joke.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Termato said:


> That Marineland one is a higher quality one as you can see. It's more expensive and comes with better stuff.
> 
> If that is a full kit that comes with lights, filter, heater I would get it. go for the 29 or 37 gallon one. You'll be happy you did.
> 
> IF you can't find a good deal on there check out Craigslist. Best deals you can possibly find anywhere...no joke.


I believe these 2 are the same. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164160&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23554&cmpid=03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA


unless you can show me where the drsfostersmith is better quality? I already ordered it BTW :-D


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Princebetta said:


> I believe these 2 are the same.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164160&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls
> 
> ...


Good stuff.

No that was exactly what I was talking about.

The Marineland® BioWheel® LED Aquarium Kit IS the better quality one (step up from the basic ones)

Good buy.

The Top Fin, AquaClear, and Tetra starter kits are lower quality.

Only the Top Fin Deluxe Kits are about the same. It's rare to find those on sale. They come with a nice heater, filter and good spectrum lights.

Only problem is the LED lights, if you want any serious plants.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Termato said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> No that was exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> ...


I wasnt to sure about live plants for right now anyways. I always had bad luck with plants with my bettas. But thanks i feel good knowing I did a great purchase!


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so I was thinking of stocking with 

3 kuhli loaches
some tetras
ram cichlid
and an african dwarf frog

I would be using black fine sand

does this seem ok?


----------

